
Show HN: Bookta.lk – Watch insightful talks by non-fiction authors - legothief
https://bookta.lk/
======
legothief
Honestly, this side project has been a really great experience, from a
personal perspective. It has changed my morning and evening routines - the
fact that I had to watch/annotate a lot of these talks, I have been exposed to
ideas/aspects otherwise I'd have never been, as well as getting a good
reminder of the lessons I’ve read in some others.

I really wish it could be as useful for others as well! But we’d need a bit of
help in determining whether this is the right format. (2 talks per week +
email subscription) If you got a chance, leave us some comments on what you
think of the concept and why you would or would not use it!

The short story why we started with this: We found ourselves with a lot of
books we wish we have read - with little time, and sometimes (to be honest)
even less patience to actually get through this ever-growing list. On the
other hand, we wanted to escape the high noise-to-signal ratio news sites,
link aggregators, and the harmful, compulsive behaviour we developed by using
them. We always enjoyed authors presenting their own ideas, ways of thinking
first-hand, much more than the usually dry third-party book summary apps you
can subscribe to.

------
farkasdan
Any plans for adding tags/categorization?

~~~
legothief
We'll definitely consider it! Just needed to start with something :)

